# Flying from toronto to ireland?



## cinnicotsucre (Dec 21, 2012)

so i might be going to ireland for the 2 months, and i was wondering first of all, if we could even bring him there, and if it would be better to get a pet sitter or to take him with us? the only thing i would be worried about with a pet sitter, is that he has never been the friendliest hedgehog, and I am worried that he would never be comfortable with me again after...and also i dont think i would be able to pay the person who looked after him. i am obviously pretty worried, so if anyone could tell me what they think would be best would be great! i would even give him away if that would be what is best for him...  thanks for your help!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You couldn't take him with you. They require quarantine which is longer than you would be there for. Where did you get him from? If a breeder, possibly they would hedgie sit for you while you are away.


----------

